# Tour De France 2014 ( TDF )



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I would very much like to go and see the TDF Grand Depart in Yorkshire this year.

Ive seen some information about expensive camping etc. 

Its a few years since i was up the moors, but was wondering if there is any useful information or help for a spot of wild camping anywhere ? 

Ive done the Tour in France, and it seems that if you dont block the road, anything goes.....

Im planning on driving up onthe Thursday before and setting myself up. 

Advise required please.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It doesn't sound like local authorities want to allow the kind of parking you see all over France for the TDF and intend to make them use the ridiculously priced campsites. 
My question would be how are they going to enforce it if the visiting MH's arrive in numbers like you see in France ?
Somehow though I doubt they will as every French man knows it's expensive in England, everything is grey and it always rains. 
I am sure G4s will get the job of enforcing MH parking in Yorkshire. 
James


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I was thinking about this the other day,there are car parks in what used to be old quarries above us in Haworth on the moors.They are free to park and many go up there and park up to walk their dogs.I can't see how they would close them off to the public and they are very close to the race route.If you look on google maps one is off dimples lane and the other off reservoir road where the race comes past.After a bad winter the tracks can be a little bumpy but you see plenty of cars up there so it is not that bad.I have seen a couple of motorhomes up there as well.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

dhutchy said:


> I was thinking about this the other day,there are car parks in what used to be old quarries above us in Haworth on the moors.They are free to park and many go up there and park up to walk their dogs.I can't see how they would close them off to the public and they are very close to the race route.If you look on google maps one is off dimples lane and the other off reservoir road where the race comes past.After a bad winter the tracks can be a little bumpy but you see plenty of cars up there so it is not that bad.I have seen a couple of motorhomes up there as well.


Spot on. Also a stones throw from where I used to live, so I can take my family for a little tour of denholme. Thanks.


----------



## RobD (Feb 25, 2012)

I live on the route of stage 2 (Sunday) at Mytholmroyd nr Hebden Bridge and last night I went to a meeting held by Calderdale council. The officer in charge gave a talk outlining the timescale of events and what we can expect to happen.
The most relevant points for visitors are as follows.

The route will be closed to traffic completely from 06.30 until late afternoon. ANY vehicle parked on the route will be removed.
Some side roads will also be closed. See www.visitcalderdale.com for info. 
The route will be cleaned and 'Sterile' as they put it, just before the event. If there is no pavement then pedestrians will not be allowed to walk on the road 3 hours before the procession which itself will be about 2 to 3 hours before the race comes through. 
With particular regard to Motorhomes caravans and camper vans, the council intend to operate a 'Clearway' for 7 days before the event. They were quite specific in warning that Motorhomes etc will be towed away if found to be parked on the road or public lay-by on the route. Anyone parked on private land will not be affected.

Calderdale's boundary is on Cockhill moor just above Haworth so if you can park in a quarry as mentioned in previous posts you may be ok but if it looks anything like a public lay-by then beware!

For more info and places to view, visit the Calderdale website.

If you can get to a 'Event Hub' I think they called it, there is one in Mytholmroyd on the gala field next to the route, you can watch the whole race on a giant screen.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks rob 
We've been to see the race in France and it's operated very differently in relation to parking. 

I appreciate what the big tv idea is, but then I can just stay at home and watch it !


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

As expected they will totally ruin the feeling of the event in the UK.
My view is too many of these decisions have been made by business people who want to keep the spectators in the towns and villages to make money out of them.
James


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I was staying for a few days at Woodhall Spa this last bank holiday weekend - we decided to take our dog to Skegness beach for a day and found that an entire car park had been taken over by travellers on a bank holiday!

Surprisingly none of them were removed or even given a ticket 

Now that law abiding tax paying citizens might like to emulate the atmosphere of the TDF in the UK it seems that councils and officials are determined to spoil the show - how very sad indeed - I would be there like a shot if I thought I would not be fined and moved on 

What a shame the TV will not be able to show crowd covered routes like they do in France


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

The quarries at Haworth are well off the road with a short walk to the race route.I think the one off moorside lane will be the best bet,it is next to the cricket pitch.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

I live in Barnsley and was hoping to catch the run down to Sheffield direction but I had this thought...It's not France 

1. I wont be allowed to stand on a grass verge and wave 
2. I wont be able to park my Hymer on a layby 
3. I wont be able to park my hymer on a grass knoll with my awning out and flags flying 

4. I will pay through the nose to park in a boggy field
5. I will be towed away if I do 2 & 3
6 I will pay hefty parking fees anywhere near the tour

conclusion I will sit at home and watch the tour on thr box 

Next year I will plan to watch the tour doing 1 2 & 3 in France and have a bloody good cheer as the men of steel fly past!

Cap't


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be drinking my bierre brun on stage 4 instead of braving British officialdom  then on to the Alpes

tony


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

For Caravan Club members within striking distance of Essex or like us 
en route to France, the Alpine and Pyrenean climbs hopefully, this rally is taking place in a very large farm field.

http://www.secc-online.org.uk/show_rally_details.php?rn=455

Bob


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Capt. 
We too are planning the same for next year, but don't want to miss the opportunity to see it here. 


I am aiming for dhutchy's advised area, but I'm also prepared to not see it 
I will be fairly sure the police won't have the staff to fully enforce the routes days before but will start the evening before at the earliest. After that it's local council enforcement........

Hopefully there will be others trying the same. 

I refuse to pay £50 per night to stop in a service less field.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

robbosps said:


> Capt.
> We too are planning the same for next year, but don't want to miss the opportunity to see it here.
> 
> I am aiming for dhutchy's advised area, but I'm also prepared to not see it
> ...


one of the reasons we are moving to SW France, getting fed up with the USA fuelled rip off Brittan, paying through the nose for every little crumb of pleasure!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

dhutchy said:


> The quarries at Haworth are well off the road with a short walk to the race route.I think the one off moorside lane will be the best bet,it is next to the cricket pitch.


Who owns these quarries?
If they are private what's the odds on the owners being on the ball and charging?
If public I am sure the council will put a stop to it.

This is the uk all over, they think if your not staying in a hotel or B&B you won't be bringing anything financially into the local area. Exactly the opposite in France and most of Europe who are proud of their local area and believe that if they make it easy or even better free for you to stay you will enjoy what they have to offer and spend your money.

How many of your local council have business interests ?
This is a major problem in my opinion of the way the uk is run.

James


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

James it is called penistone hill country park and i think council controlled.I have seen motorhomes wilding up there and locals use it to park to walk their dogs.It is free to park and i can't see if anyone from the council will be up at night to try to look for anyone wilding.If they come through the day they can't stop you parking there anyway.I will enquire on Robs behalf to see what if anything will change around tour time .I think it will be a popular spot.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

dhutchy said:


> James it is called penistone hill country park and i think council controlled.I have seen motorhomes wilding up there and locals use it to park to walk their dogs.It is free to park and i can't see if anyone from the council will be up at night to try to look for anyone wilding.If they come through the day they can't stop you parking there anyway.I will enquire on Robs behalf to see what if anything will change around tour time .I think it will be a popular spot.


Its not far from us, there are quire a few pull in places along the route but if we cant get m/home on I will try our little car failing that I will have to get my lycra on and cycle through on my Boardman pro air carbon that I bought for my 60th!

I don't know whether to wait on a climb to get some video or a straight stretch to experience the speed element. might have to get to 2 stages!

Cap't


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France I have found some free space!!!*

:lol: YES JOIN ME AND MANY THOUSHANDS WHO HAVE FOUND A PLACE TO WATCH THE TDF FREE!!

scroll down!

follow me and many more brits who will be off to France to watch the TDF FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

WASFITONCE


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tour de France*

Further to my recent comments about the TDF. I was last Wednesday watching the "Fleche Wallone" cycle race in Belguim of course FREE.

And was talking to someone from the Yorkshire area and he was telling me that that Yorkshire are in trouble, as there is a short fall of cash. Because the "jobs worths" in the Health and Safety want the whole route lined with crowd barriers.

WASFITONCE


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Tour de France*



wasfitonce said:


> Further to my recent comments about the TDF. I was last Wednesday watching the "Fleche Wallone" cycle race in Belguim of course FREE.
> 
> And was talking to someone from the Yorkshire area and he was telling me that that Yorkshire are in trouble, as there is a short fall of cash. Because the "jobs worths" in the Health and Safety want the whole route lined with crowd barriers.
> 
> WASFITONCE


You couldn't make it up, could you ? :lol:

Cap't


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cap't

You possibly could, and I suspect somebody (not the poster) has! 

Roger


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Robbosps i spoke with Mark today who is president of the cricket club near to the carpark that i think might be a good spot, he said that a lot of the moorside around this car park is to have tents on it and a cycling club and a fell running club use this car park on a regular basis along with the cricket clubs changing rooms.He reckons there will be no problem parking there ,it could be busy though .I will do some more digging to see what i can find out.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

It's getting nearer and it appears everyone wants money money money. One supermarket is selling parking spaces for £10 each which will then require a further transport link to get to the route!

Here is an idea from Calderdale 
http://www.visitcalderdale.com/What...ansport/tabid/521/language/en-GB/Default.aspx


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Get over to France, they allow you to park anywhere and actively encourage you to come to their town or village as they are actually proud of where they live.
They put on entertainment for everyone at the slightest opportunity and its all free.
Its about time we actually celebrated whats good about our country and share it with people because were proud, not because we can make a few quid out of it. 

£10 to park a bike? 
Surely the council could provide free secure bike parking.

James


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

James. You were wrong, and right. 
It was great.


----------



## stickie (Sep 1, 2010)

I had to pay £10 to park my motorcycle in an unmowed sloping field, £3 for a pee and £4 for an ice cream. A great day but I would definitely think twice before going again in YORKSHIRE


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Three pound for a pee

You are male I take it

Even I would have peed up a tree :lol: :lol: 

No hands  

Aldra


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

After all said, we had a great weekend at Holme Moss, we parked at St Davids Church it cost £30.00 for the weekend including electric hook up full use of kitchen and Wc's cakes honesty box, I paid it gladly it was for the upkeep of the church and it was full.

We just walked up from Holmebridge and had a great spot so glad we didn't miss it.

And we saw our Hymera on the telly helicopter shot of the church! and a fleeting view of us cheering on Thomas Voeckler and Richie Porte.

Cap't
Oh! just to add it's a great spot to park any time Elizabeth is a lovely helpful lady, they have a great community a little tea room with home made cakes.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

stickie said:


> I had to pay £10 to park my motorcycle in an unmowed sloping field, £3 for a pee and £4 for an ice cream. A great day but I would definitely think twice before going again in YORKSHIRE


You didn't HAVE TO, you CHOSE TO.

Always places to park a bike, lots of places to get food.


----------



## stickie (Sep 1, 2010)

robbosps said:



> stickie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to pay £10 to park my motorcycle in an unmowed sloping field, £3 for a pee and £4 for an ice cream. A great day but I would definitely think twice before going again in YORKSHIRE
> ...


Yes I chose to see the spectacle and enjoyed it.

I'm sure for locals with topographical knowledge of the area there probably was plenty of free parking spots and cheap places for food, toilet, etc.. But for visitors like myself we were confronted by road closures, the threat of vehicle being removed and local rip off merchants. Leaving us two alternatives, pay or take the long ride back home.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

stickie said:


> I had to pay £10 to park my motorcycle in an unmowed sloping field, £3 for a pee and £4 for an ice cream. A great day but I would definitely think twice before going again in YORKSHIRE


But you enjoyed the day out and the Tour atmosphere and put something back into the community so it's OK.

Martin


----------



## stickie (Sep 1, 2010)

VanFlair said:


> stickie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to pay £10 to park my motorcycle in an unmowed sloping field, £3 for a pee and £4 for an ice cream. A great day but I would definitely think twice before going again in YORKSHIRE
> ...


But for the greed of local business' I would have put more money into the community. I originally intended to take the motorhome for the night and eaten out, but wasn't prepared to pay the £45 asking price to camp around Holme. Not surprisingly, the sites I passed walking to the route were virtually empty.


----------

